
Show HN: Shippn - Airbnb of worldwide shopping - akinacar
https://shippn.com
======
withjive
Will be interesting to see how they handle duty & customs.

Do they rely on your own provided Total Value or if the stranger/host is
responsible for opening your package and inspecting it...

~~~
akinacar
Hey, thanks for your comment. We handle the customs & duties with our global
logistic partners. Shoppers are responsible for declaring the value of the
item.

------
conesave
Very interesting, good job!

~~~
akinacar
Thank you! :)

------
datboi142
This rocks

------
kgulpinar
Woww :)

~~~
akinacar
Thanks! :)

